# Lemond Sarthe for newbie???



## bullit_cn (Mar 14, 2006)

I love riding my steel Surly 1x1 and lately thought of owning a steel roadbike for training...

I like the look of Lemond Sarthe I saw on my LBS and thought of asking some of you guys whether this is a good one to start with...maybe race a bit in our area... 
Thanks...

Roadie to be


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, first of all, let's mention all the usual stuff about making sure the bike fits your body, fits your budget, etc etc etc.

That said, if you like the retro look, and want steel, the Sarthe would be a terrific choice (part of the problem being that there aren't all that many choices in production steel bikes these days). I've yet to read any comments from owners who didn't just absolutely love this model. 

I don't own one myself; but when it came time to acquire a stablemate for my aging '92 Allez about three months ago, I looked long and hard at a leftover 2005 Sarthe. It appealed to me partly because it was steel (as I said, increasingly harder to find on an LBS floor), partly because the 2005 model came with Campy and I wanted Campy this time around. I also really liked the Dreamsicle Orange color. In the end I went with a 2005 Buenos Aires, one of the steel/carbon "spine" LeMonds, mainly because I realized it would be more different from my Allez than the Sarthe, which was essentially just an updated version of what I was already riding. And I'm very pleased with my choice: I have no regrets at all. But I still like the Sarthe. I guess what I'm saying is that I wish I could have bought both.

The Sarthe is now a 105/Ultegra bike, which is great stuff ... not Dura-Ace, but it functions perfectly and doesn't cost like D-A, either. You might feel the urge to upgrade a few of the Bontrager bits over time, but even that's not really necessary except for the saddle, which many riders, myself included, find way too spongy.

Bottom line is, if the Sarthe appeals to you, fits, and is in your price range, I don't see how you can go wrong. There aren't that many truly BAD bikes out there these days; a big part of making the right choice is connecting on an emotional level. Sounds like you've already done that.


----------



## bullit_cn (Mar 14, 2006)

Great! so i guess, I did the right choice then...Thanks...


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

iw would like to get a new sarthe as well but don' t want the 105/ultegra group. i want veloce or da, not sure which. i wonder why this frame isn't available as a frameset?


----------

